# Elk Urine wafers. Do they work??



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have some cow elk urine wafers. They dont smell like any elk that I have smelled. Does anyone have any reviews for these? They smell horrible. 

Maybe they were created by PETA and they were designed to just make you smell like a$$.

Seriously do they work?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I bought one once. I attached it to my hat. It was so strong that it made my eyes water. I then attached it to my back belt loop. Still could not stand myself. Finally discarded it. I thought it smelled like elk urine... just extremely strong... too strong. The trouble was, I couldn't smell anything else when walking around. When I elk hunt, I use my sense of sight, hearing, sound and smell. It made it impossible to smell anything except the wafer.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

they will definitely change the taste in your mouth. I have since gone back to the vanilla ones.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Isn't the idea of the wafers to hang them from a tree to attract elk and not to be worn on ones person? At least the ones that I have seen are designed to work that way.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Wait, you're not supposed to chew on em? oh...


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

They work. However, they are very strong. I have found best success with them if I just put them on a tree and not on my backpack or boots (the smell never goes away).


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I am not a sitter when it comes to elk hunting. I like to carry an old sock and when I find elk dung or fresh pee, I fill the sock and carry it. I have been known to step on the fresh green gum drops and smear them onto my boots and pant legs. That was back when I was a hard core annual elk hunter. I've gotten out of the habit of doing those things anymore. Actually, I've gotten out of the habit of elk hunting the last 5 years. I love to hunt them, but the appeal just isn't as strong as I have aged.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Drag them behind you with a string. They will bring in elk, we hung several and placed cameras on them about 10 years ago. The cameras got stolen, but we did not need pictures to see that they work, the trails got hammered coming into the scent.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

For a cool and refreshing experience, slip a couple of them into your buddies A/C vents in his pickup. He'll love you till the day you die.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yup, they work.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

NHS said:


> For a cool and refreshing experience, slip a couple of them into your buddies A/C vents in his pickup. He'll love you till the day you die.


Which may be sooner than later...


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not sure if they work on elk or not having only used them once without seeing any elk. But I did attach them to my pack on one trip and all they attracted were flies. Had them buzzing around me for hours. I couldn't take the smell any more so I threw them out.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Shouldn't this be in the recipe section? (Yum.)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Not until Goob chimes in.


----------

